# Google  Fight !!!



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 15, 2008)

With google fight you can see which results gets the most hits. It's fun to compare : 

*www.googlefight.com 

EXAMPLE:

 Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris 
Chuck wins by 200,000 

Sex is winning with beer for over 700 milions 

google vs. yahoo 

google wins by 170.000.000. 


~~~ SO  GOOGLE IT AND  HAVE  SOME  FUN ~~~ 

dO POST what  u  google  against  what  *www.aonaga.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

MR.MOUSTACHE vs noob
 74,100 results vs 17,600,000 results

lol


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2008)

Business vs. Love ... 
2,030,000,000 vs. 1,540,000,000

Its the highest total hits combination I could find


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

male vs female =small margin male won 

and the most shocking was sharukh vs hrithik 
hrithik won !

*sharukh* 			 				466,000 results *
______________
hrithik*
			 				1,370,000 results

edit:
aah!with spelling "shahrukh" got almost 50:50


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2008)

man vs woman 

1,380,000,000 vs 376,000,000


p.s. used this b4 

_


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2008)

debian: 61,500,000
vista: 427,000,000

linux: 433,000,000
vista: 427,000,000

linux: 433,000,000
microsoft: 636,000,000

apple: 368,000,000
microsoft: 636,000,000

look at this:

child porn: 3,140,000
toon porn: 1,950,000


----------



## legolas (Apr 16, 2008)

Carmen Electra Vs Sunny Lane
13,700, 000 Vs 1,240,000
 not as expected!!
JK


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 16, 2008)

suse vs ubuntu
29,300,000 vs 54,400,000

windows vs linux
1,030,000,000 vs 433,000,000

osama vs bush
14,700,000 vs 211,000,000


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 16, 2008)

Gamespot -  				49,000,000 results
IGN -  				26,900,000 results

Chuck Norris - 12,400,000 results
Rajnikant - 177,000 results


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 16, 2008)

*amd vs intel*
143,000,000 vs 231,000,000

*core 2 duo vs **c**ore 2 quad* 
5,070,000 vs 1,530,000... lol

*google vs **microsoft* 
1,890,000,000 vs637,000,000... WOW


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, this is a nice find!

Countless comparisons can be made.


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2008)

Although it is Google *Fight*, but it should  be in chit chat. Isn't it?


----------



## amol48 (Apr 17, 2008)

India Vs United States
15,300 : 704,000,000

wow..


----------



## alekh_khanna (Apr 22, 2008)

Look at this :-
Bill Gates vs Steve jobs = 19,900,000 : 16,400,000

but 
Gates vs Jobs = 80,800,000 : 864,000,000
n
Bill vs Steve = 379,000,000 : 245,000,000


----------



## remrow (Apr 22, 2008)

Microsoft VS yahoo
640,000,000 results vs 1,720,000,000 results
yahoo wins


----------



## Garbage (Apr 22, 2008)

gx_saurav vs. iMav 

gx_saurav : 5,560 results
iMav        : 112,000 results

 

Garbage vs. iMav

Garbage :  43,100,000 results  
iMav    :  112,000 results


----------



## hjpotter92 (Apr 22, 2008)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:


> With google fight you can see which results gets the most hits. It's fun to compare :
> 
> *www.googlefight.com
> 
> ...


 


Good website. Mazza aa gaya. Loved that one. I've made it my homepage


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 22, 2008)

wow nice find....


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

alekh_khanna said:


> Gates vs *Jobs* = 80,800,000 : 864,000,000


 job searching (work) is amongst the highest searched on the net, jobs as in naukri.com types  that is why the huge difference


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 24, 2008)

You vs me

0 results


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Undertaker* : *The Great Khali*

1,550,000 : 1,500,000


----------



## confused!! (Apr 27, 2008)

me-196,000 results
myself-288,000,000 results


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=814088&postcount=26
*IRC*                              80,100,000 results              
*
FTP* 162,000,000 results

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86338

Rapidshare 65,000,000 results	
Torrent110,000,000 results


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 27, 2008)

MasterCard vs Visa --> 188,000,000 : *334,000,000*

Coke vs Pepsi --> *30,100,000* : 27,700,000

indian cricket league vs indian premier league --> *1,450,000* : 801,000

nokia vs sony ericsson --> *321,000,000* : 129,000,000


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

*digit vs chip 

digit* 
43,700,000 results 

*chip*
133,000,000 results


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *digit vs chip
> 
> digit*
> 43,700,000 results
> ...


lol,
lays chips


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

sonia gandhi: 674,000 results
advani: *882,000 results*

karunanidhi: *348,000 results*
jayalalitha: 154,000 results


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL!  I failed miserably 
*Prakash* 			 				4,240,000 results
________________

*Light*
			 				722,000,000 results


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

^ HAHHAHAHAHA


----------

